# Is Mario Kart on the Wii any good?



## Kaka Tim (Dec 14, 2011)

Thinking of getting this for mini kak for xmas. Not for me at all. no.
How is it on the Wii?
And do I have to get two of the special steering wheels as well?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 14, 2011)

No need for the steering wheels, although perhaps littler kids find them useful maybe to visualise things to start with I think - but it's entirely possible to play without them and for it to feel fine.

I like it as a game on the wii - the steering makes sense to use the wiimote for. Pretty easy to access but difficult enough at the top end as well, with an online mode if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 14, 2011)

it's really really fun. your kids will get addicted, but it's not as bad as other games in terms of getting them to switch it off, because you can say "Ok, kids, one more race" instead of "5 more minutes" and they don't have to shut off in the middle of a game.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats sounds spot on. TBH its as likely it will be me whose saying 'pleae - just one more game'.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 15, 2011)

yes.

its ace


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2011)

You'll end up playing it without the motion control anyway.  It works much better with its traditional controls.

It's a good game.  Mario Kart has steadily moved away from requiring the tight lines and precision of the original SNES game with every iteration, but it's still fun for all that.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2011)

The phrase "Fucking Blue Shell cunt" will enter your lexicon


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 15, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> The phrase "Fucking Blue Shell cunt" will enter your lexicon


 Yes, yes it will. The game is ace, even better with some mates and a few beverages.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 15, 2011)

It's great. I'm still playing it.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> You'll end up playing it without the motion control anyway. It works much better with its traditional controls.


I've got this for the man for Christmas and was hoping that you could play it the normal way too.  Can you have one playing using motion control and the other playing normal?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2011)

You can


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2011)

I much prefer the steering wheel controllers, but then again I'm not really a gamer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2011)

It's great. Not _brilliant_ - not when judged against Mario 64, say - but it'll keep you busy for a very long time. And it's loads of fun if there's more than one of you.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Kabbes

wierd strange double post that happened 20 minutes after the original!!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 16, 2011)

We love it in our house.


----------



## magneze (Dec 16, 2011)

It's great for multiplayer.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 16, 2011)

Come on then. Let's all play each other.


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2011)

It's fantastic. One of the best ever, and huge fun for parties and evenings with teh family.


----------



## eNerd (Jan 25, 2012)

Started playing it on the DS and found out that it's just as awesome on the Wii!  You won't regret trying it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2012)

I loved it on the snes, liked it on the n64,  but found it boring as anything on the wii. Only played it once.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2012)

About a zillion children say 'yes'.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 28, 2012)

still addicted to it online, great game. Perfect control similar to N64 if you just get nunchuks.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 28, 2012)

Because there are so many power-ups and weapons available to the competition, Super Mario Kart is a game where skill is irrelevant and the fates are in control. It is a Greek tragedy, where the hubris of a perfectly judged lap is rewarded with the ate of Peach whizzing past you on a bullet bill.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

it's good. Get 4 controllers though, two players gets old I reckon.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 28, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Because there are so many power-ups and weapons available to the competition, Super Mario Kart is a game where skill is irrelevant and the fates are in control. It is a Greek tragedy, where the hubris of a perfectly judged lap is rewarded with the ate of Peach whizzing past you on a bullet bill.


This ^ BUT there is enough replay value that the entire family (35,32,10 & 8) are all locked in fierce competition and everyone is trying to manage my feat of unlocking all the various characters, karts and bikes


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2012)

Like all such things, it's rubbish.  My kids love it, though.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2012)

It's ace. If you're really stoned, have a go at the level that's in space. Danny would hate it. It's brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2012)

NVP said:


> It's ace. If you're really stoned, have a go at the level that's in space.


That's the worst level of all.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 28, 2012)

Then do it mirrored.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Then do it mirrored.


I've no idea what this means.  Is it to do with cocaine?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 28, 2012)

lol, nah you just do it while looking in a mirror, makes it well hard.

ps when youve finished it you get to do all the levels the other way round.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

Disjecta Membra said:


> lol, nah you just do it while looking in a mirror, makes it well hard.


That sounds dreadful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2012)

Terrible game.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Terrible game.



You don't like anything do you?


----------



## electroplated (Jan 30, 2012)

you can also get mario kart 64 as a download on the wii, which is good fun too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> You don't like anything do you?


I like lots of things. Some of them are even computer games and one of them is snes mario kart. I don't like wii mario kart.


----------

